# 2018 BMW, X1 passenger rear parking brake actuator issue



## ary2young (Jun 9, 2017)

I was changing my rear brakes and did not disable the electric parking brake before starting on the passenger side. Before I realized this I compressed the piston down to what the piston would allow. Once I realized I needed to disconnect and turn back the motor I disconnected and smh (be kind to me) started rotating the actuator motor the wrong way causing the piston to come out more. So I rotated in the correct direction and the piston will still not compress any further than when I realized I needed to disconnect. Is this because the parking brake is ignited? Can someone help me get this right please.


----------

